# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Nouveaux smiley

## Frypolar

Si vous ne voulez pas que vos smileys soient listés il suffit de me le dire ! À part celui de Bigju c’est moi qui ai créé les albums sur imgur, si vous avez un autre lien à mettre à la place il suffit de me l’envoyer.

Liste des smileys créés par les canards, on dit merci à Alab : http://imgur.com/a/WAZca

Liste des demandes de smileys :
Smiley gloups ;Smiley bagarre ;Smiley pêche/appât à troll.

Contenu d’origine :




> Je viens d'ajouter 4 smiley au site :
> 
> vomit : 
> emo : 
> cigare : 
> bave : 
> 
> Merci à b0b0

----------


## b0b0

Et à mescalin.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Merci à Half & à b0b0.  :Emo: 

Et à Mescalin.  :Cigare:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

merci Half !
( mon émo était mieux  :B):  )

----------


## b0b0

Haha le giant smiley.

----------


## half

Pas mal mais ne respect pas la charte !

----------


## TheToune

> Pas mal mais ne respect pas la charte !


Quel charte  ::huh:: 

Le truc avec marqué "temporaire" à côté depuis des mois ??? :chehrchelamerde:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je viens d'ajouter 4 smiley au site :
> 
> vomit : 
> emo : 
> cigare : 
> bave : 
> 
> Merci à b0b0


Bordel au lieu faire des conneries tu pourrais te pencher sur les problèmes de suivi de discussions pas automatique!





 :Cigare:

----------


## b0b0

> Bordel au lieu faire des conneries tu pourrais te pencher sur les problèmes de suivi de discussions pas automatique!


 :Bave:  T'es sexy quand tu t'énerves.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est bô tout ca.  :Emo:

----------


## mescalin

Comment je suis trop fier.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je les trouve assez moches (sauf le hors-charte de Bigju).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je les trouve assez moches.


J'aurai bien proposé un vote pour celui de Bigju ou alors un über concours de smiley pour gagner un tapis de souris mais bon.




























 :Emo:

----------


## mescalin

:Emo:

----------


## b0b0

> Je les trouve assez moches (sauf le hors-charte de Bigju).


 :Bave:

----------


## Alab

> Bordel au lieu faire des conneries tu pourrais te pencher sur les problèmes de suivi de discussions pas automatique!



Numlock powaa !!!  ::P:  

 :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Le meilleur de tous c'est celui de mescalin t'façon  :Cigare:

----------


## Sheraf

Moi aussi j'aime bien celui de bigju...
Hop :



zut j'ai oublié la transparence.

----------


## Angelina

Je sens que je vais les utiliser souvent ces deux là:  :Emo:   :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je sens que le  :Cigare:  va être vachement utilisé  :Cigare: 

C'est normal que je pense "EA" quand je vois ce lapin arrogant qui fume ?  :Cigare: 

@Angelina:epic fail sur le  :Cigare:

----------


## Angelina

Je te pisse à la raie. Biatch.   :Cigare: 









(cigar avec un e, je viens de comprendre)

----------


## Aghora

> C'est normal que je pense "EA" quand je vois ce lapin arrogant qui fume ?


Je pense à Boulon  ::mellow:: ...c'est les lunettes et la moustache à tout les coups.

Sinon je pense au producteur de "400 couilles".

----------


## Goji

Qu'est-ce que le  :Emo:  peut-il expliciter de plus que le  ::cry::  et le  ::'(:  qui sont déjà les mêmes ?
On est une fiotte ou on ne l'est pas, stou.

----------


## gnouman

> bave :


Tient il a joué dans un p0rn celui-là?  ::mellow::

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

I like to  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe: , i like to  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe: , i like to..... :Gerbe: !!!

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Il faut associer les personnages avec les verbes c'est ça ?

 :Cigare:  / :Bave: 
 :Emo:  /  :Gerbe: 

A moins que ce ne soit :Emo: ... hum...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Tient il a joué dans un p0rn celui-là?


Je ne le verrais plus jamais dans son sens premier à partir de maintenant.

----------


## George Sable

Et toujours pas de 

Ce forum est un scandale.

----------


## Silver

C'est un petit smiley pour le forum, mais un grand pas pour Canard PC.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

On peut pas avoir un smiley qui vomit en gif carrément ?

Sinon, sympa le smiley  el présidente de las répoublicas de Los Bananas, i.e.  :Cigare:

----------


## MegABiloU

au fait j'ai changé de nom de domaine du coup les liens avec les smileys hébergés sur mon site doivent tous être morts  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Taro

Ouais j'ai vu que t'étais passé en .eu, coquinou va !

Mais ça serait résolu si mes smileys devenaient tous officiels  :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

> au fait j'ai changé de nom de domaine du coup les liens avec les smileys hébergés sur mon site doivent tous être morts 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> http://megabilou.eu/smileys/A_trier/dropthemic.gif
> 
> http://megabilou.eu/smileys/A_trier/dropthemic2.gif


Du coup t'es devenu indésirable par le proxy du taf  :Emo:

----------


## Taro

C'est un scandale !  :Petit Viking:

----------


## MegABiloU

> Du coup t'es devenu indésirable par le proxy du taf


Ha ton taf n'aime pas les sites en .eu  ::):

----------


## CHbox

Moi c'est le contraire c'est l'ancien qui était indésirable  ::trollface::

----------


## Bah

> Ha ton taf n'aime pas les sites en .eu


Il bosse en Angleterre.

----------


## Taro

Monsieur  :Clap:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je viens juste de voir, c'est pas chiant que ce smiley  :Prey:  s'appelle "prey" et non "pray" ?

----------


## SeanRon

> Je viens juste de voir, c'est pas chiant que ce smiley  s'appelle "prey" et non "pray" ?


Je pense que c'était fait exprès... mon smiley sacha.gif est bien devenu : mario :  :Mario:

----------


## nova

> Je pense que c'était fait exprès... mon smiley sacha.gif est bien devenu : mario :


AH putain je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ce smiley s'appelle mario alors que c'est clairement un perso de pokemon  :tired:

----------


## Taro

Bah, mon Kratos ne s'appelle pas Kratos, et j'en fais pas un Ragnarök  ::P: 

J'aurais aimé que celui-là devienne "officiel" aussi, vu que le smiley trollface est pas mal utilisé :

----------


## Anonyme210226

> au fait j'ai changé de nom de domaine du coup les liens avec les smileys hébergés sur mon site doivent tous être morts 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> http://megabilou.eu/smileys/A_trier/dropthemic.gif
> 
> http://megabilou.eu/smileys/A_trier/dropthemic2.gif


Le deuxième gif, mais sans la disparition finale :  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis



----------


## Anonyme210226

:bavibre:

----------


## Taro

Bave + Vibre ? Hum ouais, ça peut se tenter.

----------


## Kaelis

Faut rajouter les filets qui tournicotent ça serait encore plus mieux

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bave + Vibre ? Hum ouais, ça peut se tenter.

----------


## Taro

T'as mis tes calques en superposition je crois  ::P:

----------


## Narm

https://addons.opera.com/fr/extensio...s/smileys-cpc/Tiens petite question : j'utilisais depuis des années un add-on Opera pour avoir plus de smiley sur le forum
Je viens de changer de navigateur, ça n'existe pas ailleurs  :Emo:  ?
edit : bon en fait faut retélécharger depuis le store d'Opera, et ouvrir le fichier CRX dans le navigateur voulu, ici Vivaldi, et ça fonctionne  :Cigare:

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, idée pour les producteurs de smileys lapins : est-ce qu'il serait possible de créer un lapin inquisiteur qui consulte ses fiches (et à la limite en sort une en animation, façon carton rouge mais blanc, mais à voir peut-être que cet ajout casserait l'ambiance instaurée par le smiley) ?

----------


## SeanRon

> ici Vivaldi


homme de bon gout !  ::wub::

----------

